# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Starting afresh

## Nautilus

Hi i am Nautilus - I used to keep tropical fish , years ago.

Now i am starting again .. loving the forums , happy fish keeping.

----------


## Gary R

Welcome to fish-keeping Nautilus and i hope we can be of some help to you, any help you need just ask

Regards Gary

----------


## Timo

Hello Nautilus welcome to fish-keeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nautilus

Thanks for the welcomes Boyz

----------

